# Problem beim Rendern mit Premiere Pro CS3



## trompetersik (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute! Ich hab ein Problem mit Adobe Premiere Pro CS3. Ich starte die Optimierung fürs render mit "enter" damit ich danach besser weiterarbeiten kann. Wenn ich aber das Projekt schließe und später wieder öffne war das Optimieren für die Katz. Das sieht man ja immer an dem Roten oder Grünen Strich in der Timeleiste. Ich hatte mal ein paar renderdateien gelöscht und ich denke daher rührt auch das Problem. Was kann ich da machen damit es wieder funktioniert? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen, denn so an dem Projekt weiterarbeiten is echt nervig! Danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg
trompetersik


----------



## oskar55 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
einfach nochmals "Arbeitsbereich rendern" durchführen.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## trompetersik (22. Februar 2008)

ja auf diese Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen. Mach ich auch jedes mal wieder wenn ich das programm starte, aber nach dem nächsten start ist es wieder "ungerdenert"...weiß denn garkeiner etwas darüber? das is echt voll nervig!


----------

